# Amherst, Ma; Railroad Hobby Show, Jan 29, 2011 - Jan 30, 2011



## wildboy860 (Jan 10, 2011)

:: Eastern States Exposition ::


----------



## wokofshame (Jan 13, 2011)

if u wanna come with, ill probably go, man. i got friends in northampton to stay with, too. rad peeple. just get in touch before then


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 13, 2011)

yeah I'm down to go.


----------

